# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Mud Snake Questions

## S.I.R.

Hope you all can help.  I have a wild caught Mud Snake that is being really finicky when it comes eating.  I have had him a while now and he refuses most meals.  I finally got him to eat a rat fuzzy with assist feeding, but I do not like to stress him out.  I have recenly placed some salamanders and tadpoles in his tub.  Hope this works.  Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Skiploder

> Hope you all can help.  I have a wild caught Mud Snake that is being really finicky when it comes eating.  I have had him a while now and he refuses most meals.  I finally got him to eat a rat fuzzy with assist feeding, but I do not like to stress him out.  I have recenly placed some salamanders and tadpoles in his tub.  Hope this works.  Any help would be appreciated.



How are you keeping him?

Temps?

Substrate?

Etc.?

Number one reason they don't eat is stress from improper housing.

----------


## John1982

After double checking your husbandry you might try amphiumas if you can get em.

----------

_S.I.R._ (10-07-2012)

----------


## reptileexperts

x2 with John, with Mud Snakes (especially wild caught origin) they are known problem feeders due to their specialized diet in the wild of Amphiumas. In South East Texas, we only see Mud Snakes in places where Amphiumas can be found within reason.

----------

_S.I.R._ (10-03-2012)

----------

